
Biography of Hiroyuki Nishimura: The Father of 2channel - August-Garcia
https://www.256kilobytes.com/content/show/4438/biography-of-hiroyuki-nishimura-the-father-of-2channel
======
e6734vdh
"However, Nishimura became desensitized and increasingly apathetic toward the
legal actions taken against him. Due to some of the more controversial
activities and posts made by 2channel users, Nishimura was served with an
impressive amount of lawsuits during his time as the site’s administrator, and
lost at least fifty of them by 2008, the charges ranging from libel,
defamation, copyright violations, privacy, and personal injury."

Here's one example where Nishimura ignored court orders.

[Defendant Nishimura from 2channel dodges the authorities, refuses to pay
damages or take down the libel.]

QUICK RECAP OF THE CASE: From early 2004 onwards, anonymous poster(s) began
systematically copying and pasting statements on a Japanese Internet Bulletin
Board System (BBS) called "2-Channel", Japan's most popular website, with
around one million posts and 20 million hits per day. Said statements were
about Plaintiff Arudou Debito, a human rights activist in Japan. Calling him
inter alia a "White Supremacist", the posts, which were added to just about
any BBS thread regarding foreigners in Japan, attributed to him by name
several fabricated statements, such as "he said he supports massacres of
Iraqis", "he said he supports discrimination against non-Whites", with the
clear aim of impugning his character and damaging his credibility in his
campaign for racial equality in Japan.

Repeated requests both by electronic and registered mail were made by
Plaintiff and his lawyers to remove these materials from the online archive,
but were completely ignored by the founder and administrator of 2-Channel, a
Mr Nishimura Hiroyuki. The posts in question to this day have been left up to
spread further across the Internet. After Plaintiff sued for defamation of
character, Defendant ignored all court communiques, and never appeared in
before the judge to offer any explanation or defense. On January 20, 2006,
Hokkaido's Iwamizawa District Court ruled in favor of Plaintiff, awarding him
1,100,000 yen in damages for negligence in the face of libel, and ordered
2-Channel to remove all the libelous posts. However, Nishimura continued to
ignore court orders, forcing Plaintiff's legal team to take further litigious
steps to enforce the court decision.

Source:
[http://www.debito.org/2channelsojou.html](http://www.debito.org/2channelsojou.html)

------
Isamu
I can't believe it has taken me until today to realize that shortening it
2chan is a kind of pun, the way you refer to somebody cute and familiar.

~~~
jeffchien
2ch = 2channel (text board)

2chan = Futaba Channel (image board)

2ch != 2chan

~~~
Isamu
I was just making an observation about the -chan variants.

I didn't mean to make the assertion that 2channel = 2chan.

------
Wordball
hiro please fix /tv/

~~~
faissaloo
Can he get Hotwheels out of Jim's basement first

